# Webbilling Ablaufdemo



## dvill (30 August 2005)

Endlich erklärt mal jemand, wie das Geschäft läuft.

Ich habe es einige Male abgespielt. Sieht jemand, wo der Preis steht?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht jemand, wo der Preis steht?


Nö. :roll: 
Schade auch, dass die Animation so ganz ohne Musik über die Bühne geht...


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (30 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es einige Male abgespielt. Sieht jemand, wo der Preis steht?
> Dietmar Vill



Der Preis und das Intervall wird nicht von Wap*e, sondern vom Anbieter festgelegt.

Ob das jetzt der PP-Betreiber ist oder der Webmaster, der das bewirbt sei dahingestellt.

Lustig ist, dass in der Annimation bei der Bestätigungs-SMS nur der Code angezeigt wird, nicht aber sonstige Informationen, z.B. ob es sich um ein Abo handelt, Kosten, Betreiber etc...

Werde mir das Teil wahrscheinlich noch öfter reinziehen, um mir eine geflissentliche Gesichtslähmung zu holen 

mfg
fnag


----------



## drboe (30 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich erklärt mal jemand, wie das Geschäft läuft.
> 
> Ich habe es einige Male abgespielt. Sieht jemand, wo der Preis steht?


Jemand, der nur eine Bezahlmethode anbietet, muss bei der Erklärung des Prinzips wohl keine Preise angeben. Schließlich informiert der Emittent einer Kreditkarte auch nicht über Benzinpreise oder die Kosten für Hotelübernachtung, Kleidung usw.. Allerdings scheint die Trennung bei Wapme nicht sonderlich scharf zu sein:



> Wapme bietet neben der technischen Infrastruktur auch Finanzdienstleistungen an, die es den Kunden ermöglichen, verkürzte Ausschüttungszeiträume der erwirtschafteten Umsätze in Anspruch zu nehmen.... übernimmt Wapme die komplette Einrichtung und technische Umsetzung, verwaltet den Abonnentenpool und *hält auf Wunsch sogar die* vorgefertigten *Inhalte* zum Versand *bereit*.
> ...
> Die Wapme Systems AG *zählt zu den führenden* Service- und *Contentanbietern* ...


Hervorhebungen und Korrektur von mir.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (30 August 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand, der nur eine Bezahlmethode anbietet, muss bei der Erklärung des Prinzips wohl keine Preise angeben.


Muss er nicht.

Er muss auch kein Produkt angeben. Wenn er aber konkret das Produkt "Babe Watch" angibt, wird dieses Produkt wohl auch ebenso konkret einen Preis haben.

Was nützt die Demo, wenn die Entstehung des Vertrages nicht gezeigt wird? Ein Vertrag ohne Preisvereinbarung ist keiner.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der wäre aber praktisch ein Dummy. Um im Beipiel zu bleiben: die Kreditkartenfirma kann in einer Demo zum Kauf zwei Opernkarten sicher ein Plakat zu Tosca zeigen und einen Preis dazu. Aber man kann dann wohl nicht verlangen, dass man für den an der MET Plätze kriegt oder das die Tosca einstudieren.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Was nützt die Demo, wenn die Entstehung des Vertrages nicht gezeigt wird? Ein Vertrag ohne Preisvereinbarung ist keiner.


Das die Demo Mängel hat, sehe ich auch so. Ich halte sogar das System selbst für mangelhaft. Ob man aber in einer Demo "B. kauft eine Tageszeitung" allerdings den Schwerpunkt auf die Entstehung des Vertrages legen würde, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und auch im Fall der Opernkarten würde man wohl auf die Einfachheit der Karten-Nutzung abheben als Geldtransfers, Buchungen, Vertragsbeziehungen usw. darzustellen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

Diese Demo hat absolut nichts mit der Realität zu tun.
Hier kann man, obwohl keine Preise zu sehen sind,  deutlich einen Ablauf eines Bezahlvorgangs erkennen.  Verantwortlich dafür ist ein sichtbarer Warenkorb, die Worte „per Web-Billing bezahlen“ und der Schaltknopf  „Wapme Web-Billing.

In der Realität ist zwar eine unscheinbare Preisangabe zu erkennen, man vermeidet aber sämtliche Begriffe und Symbole die man  mit einem Bezahlvorgang verbinden könnte.  

St-Lucas


----------



## tuxedo (31 August 2005)

Mich würde interessieren, an welcher Stelle der Demo genau ein Vertrag mit dem Handybesitzer zustande kommen soll, und wo der Handybesitzer darauf hingewiesen wird, dass genau an der Stelle ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Diese Punkte gehören meines Erachtens sehr wohl in den Verantwortungsbereich des Bezahlsystemanbieters.

Matthias


----------



## drboe (31 August 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, an welcher Stelle der Demo genau ein Vertrag mit dem Handybesitzer zustande kommen soll, und wo der Handybesitzer darauf hingewiesen wird, dass genau an der Stelle ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Diese Punkte gehören meines Erachtens sehr wohl in den Verantwortungsbereich des Bezahlsystemanbieters.


M. E. nicht. Wenn Du eine Ware oder Dienstleistung kaufst, dann gilt: Ware (Leistung) gegen Geld. Geld meint Papiergeld der Deutschen Bundesbank sowie Münzen. 

Wenn der Verkäufer ein anderes Zahlungsmittel akzeptiert, z. B. einen Scheck oder die  Kreditkarte, so wird diese Vereinbarung Bestandteil des Kaufvertrags. Der Vertrag aber gilt weiterhin zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer. Das daneben separate Verträge existieren können, z. B. des Käufers mit dem Kreditkartenunternehmen (er muss den Kredit zurückzahlen), oder des Verkäufers mit seiner Bank, seinem Lieferanten (u. U. hat er die Ware noch gar nicht bezahlt) usw. ist klar. Nur ist das Kreditkartenunternehmen nicht verpflichtet mit der Ausgabe der Kreditkarte darzustellen oder zu erläutern, wann und wie ein Vertrag über einen Anzug, Konzertkarten, Bücher, Mobiltelefonie  usw. zustande kommt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 September 2005)

Ich habe noch das hier zum Thema gefunden: *https://www.smsrechnung.de/_info/help.php*.


----------

